# DD reimbursement



## biglydogg (Jul 3, 2016)

Had a DD today. got to restaurant, mom and pop bbq hut, not even a DD partner. Order total on app said 29.71, restaurant total was 39.71, red card was declined. Had to pay out of my pocket. I would have just said no to pay myself, being the meal is almost 40 bucks. My question is what does the restaurant do then if I cant pay for the food?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Contact doordash and let them deal with it. I wouldn't go into my own pocket.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

biglydogg said:


> Had a DD today. got to restaurant, mom and pop bbq hut, not even a DD partner. Order total on app said 29.71, restaurant total was 39.71, red card was declined. Had to pay out of my pocket. I would have just said no to pay myself, being the meal is almost 40 bucks. My question is what does the restaurant do then if I cant pay for the food?


Why did you pay out of pocket? Just cancel.


----------



## biglydogg (Jul 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Why did you pay out of pocket? Just cancel.


Cause it's just some mom and pop shop and I didn't want them to eat the 40 bucks worth of food.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

biglydogg said:


> Cause it's just some mom and pop shop and I didn't want them to eat the 40 bucks worth of food.


DoorDash policy is that if the card is declined, you immediately contact DD support. You NEVER pay out of your pocket.


----------



## biglydogg (Jul 3, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> DoorDash policy is that if the card is declined, you immediately contact DD support. You NEVER pay out of your pocket.


I did contact support and asked if I can pay out of pocket and they would reimburse.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

biglydogg said:


> I did contact support and asked if I can pay out of pocket and they would reimburse.


Then the answer to your original question is the same, let DoorDash support handle it. In this case you VOLUNTERED to pay out of your pocket. WHY, I have no idea as that was completely dumb.

Think of it this way: If DoorDash was willing to take you at your word and let you pay out of your pocket and then reimburse you, they would also be able and willing to adjust the amount available on the card for that order, have you have the restaurant rerun the Red Card again and it would have gone through.

But now that you have admitted you did contact DoorDash support and they (according to you) said they would reimburse you, did you actually ever receive the reimbursement?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I agree with others.... NEVER pay out of pocket. When I did DD more and my card was declined, I'd call support and they'd tell me to swipe card again. Hope you get your reimbursement fast.



biglydogg said:


> I did contact support and asked if I can pay out of pocket and they would reimburse.


If DD asked you to pay for the order, that's a red flag. Cancel it. The mom & pop place could contact DD to get their money or maybe use it as a tax write off.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Red Card wouldn’t work one time and the rep on chat asked if I could pay and then they would reimburse me. ABSOLUTELY NOT! They reassigned the order and after I complained, gave me half pay for my time & effort. No way I will ever put money out of my own pocket for *any* of these companies.


----------



## biglydogg (Jul 3, 2016)

Ok so update, got reimbursed today for the order. Was worried at first cause all the restaurant gave me was a credit receipt with the amount and not an itemized receipt. So I do feel comfortable now if I have to be reimbursed.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

biglydogg said:


> Ok so update, got reimbursed today for the order. Was worried at first cause all the restaurant gave me was a credit receipt with the amount and not an itemized receipt. So I do feel comfortable now if I have to be reimbursed.


That's good


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

See if your paying out of your own pocket will have any bearing on getting the boot if you fall below the minimum percentage of customer satisfaction.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

biglydogg said:


> Ok so update, got reimbursed today for the order. Was worried at first cause all the restaurant gave me was a credit receipt with the amount and not an itemized receipt. So I do feel comfortable now if I have to be reimbursed.


It took 4 days to give you the money. Did you charge them interest on that $40? Most likely not. LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sounds like a Dozen more Reasons to Avoid this Like the Plague !


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Had that happen 3 times, twice they added funds pretty quickly, once they texted me rightaway that it was declined but funds were added. The other time they asked me to pay and I told them no, reassign the order. They tried to give me some crap about the customer and my rating, I politely let him finish the asked,"have you completed reassigning the order?" The silence was PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Don't trust these companies AT ALL. Most don't even understand English, and just knowing what bs you'll go through trying to get reimbursed, exhausts me thinking about it.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

www.notipdoordash.com

https://www.forbes.com/sites/bizcar...e-tipping-policy-after-instacart-controversy/
https://www.chicagotribune.com/busi...ant-food-delivery-lawsuit-20180109-story.html
And this restaurant which literally is about half a mile from where I live........
https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/p...ed-with-some-restaurants-but-is-not/804663386
Of all the companies out there....Uber, Lyft, Grubhub, Postmates, DoorDash, etc.........THEY ARE BY FARRRRRRRRR THE SHADIEST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

biglydogg said:


> Had a DD today. got to restaurant, mom and pop bbq hut, not even a DD partner. Order total on app said 29.71, restaurant total was 39.71, red card was declined. Had to pay out of my pocket. I would have just said no to pay myself, being the meal is almost 40 bucks. My question is what does the restaurant do then if I cant pay for the food?


You should've called DD and let them adjust the amount in the card. It wastes your time and make that order significantly decrease your per hour pay, but I'm wouldn't help them pay for it.

Are you new to DD? Or maybe it's where you're located because that happens (declined transactions) all the time with them where I am.


----------

